# Red 2



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Has anyone watched this film at the theater? I'm wondering if its worth the purchase.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the official review will be posted by Todd in a couple days.

but on a side note. if you liked the first one you should like this one. I watched it in the theaters and found it to be not QUITE as good as the first one, but still a lot of fun


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I just finished this movie and I am not sure you want to follow my opinion of course, but I thought it to be one of the worst movies I have seen of late. Not to be negative of course.
I really really liked the Malkovich character Marvin, he is so expressive in his facial gestures and timing, but overall this movie seemed like a 116 minute series of stupid action shots culled from other movies and randomly placed into this one...and not in a good way.

Now keep in mind a good many fine folks liked it, I am just not one of them. So it could be my mood, my sense of humor, or lack thereof, that turned me off to Red 2 so in answer to your question, I can recommend a rental but not a blind buy.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

RED was meant to be simply a movie that was fun to watch., there was no intent to make it serious and thats what made it as good as it was. I laughed so hard throughout the movie. I have RED2 in my cue to watch Thursday evening and Ive heard that its just a fun to watch. I think you need to go into this with your mind set that its not meant to be realistic but simply funny.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Absolutely, I love Red and never had any expectations of reality in either movie. As I think back on Red 2, maybe the problem for me is that it was SO over the top as to be a parody of itself, I'm not sure. I am actually an action movie junkie in many ways and when mixed with comedy, a movie can really make me sit up and take notice. This one, again, for me, did not work like the first Red. I look forward to other thoughts.


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 24, 2010)

That's quite a shame. I really enjoyed the first one. I never even planned on watching, it was just on TV, and I gave it a chance. I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

We have RED 2 in the queue for future purchase. Here's the top review from Amazon.

In this genre, we're also looking forward to "2Guns."


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

BeeMan458 said:


> We have RED 2 in the queue for future purchase. Here's the top review from Amazon.
> 
> In this genre, we're also looking forward to "2Guns."


2 guns was awesome cheesey fun. Its basically like a non "space" version of "Lockout"


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> 2 guns was awesome cheesey fun. Its basically like a non "space" version of "Lockout"


Thanks for the "Lockout" suggestion. It's on it's way. Blu-ray, used, Amazon, delivered, $5.74 USD.

...:bigsmile:...:T

(senior citizen ticket at the local theater, not counting gas, popcorn or soda drink, matinee price, $7.00.)


----------

